# Cheap'n Easy 2D CAD



## John McM (11 Sep 2006)

Hello, 
I have just discovered this great site and am hoping someone can recommend a Cheap'n Easy 2D CAD program. I have already downloaded Sketchup but want something to make working drawings on as well. 

Many Thanks 
John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Sep 2006)

What's wrong with SketchUp for making your 2D working drawings?


----------



## gidon (11 Sep 2006)

Welcome John
Have a look here for example:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 280#111280
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## John McM (11 Sep 2006)

Dave R":3qpw5dvg said:


> What's wrong with SketchUp for making your 2D working drawings?


 
Sorry chaps, I have not had much chance to look at Sketchup and have no idea where to start drawing the 3 projections for a simple project like a table or box. Please can you set me on the right path. 

Many Thanks 
John McM


----------



## Nick W (11 Sep 2006)

In SU you don't draw separate projections, just build the 3D model, then use the views toolbar (the one with the 'houses' on it) to view the model from the 3 main directions. If you want dimensions then use three separate layers (Dimensions Plan, Dimensions Front, etc...) to draw them in, and turn them on/off as appropriate before printing.


----------



## John McM (13 Sep 2006)

Many thanks chaps, can any one point me at a source of woodwork tutorials for SU..

Cheers
John McM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (13 Sep 2006)

John, have you read through the posts here on the Design Forum? I've written a lot of stuff for beginners with SketchUp and I've done a bunch of tutorials. Many others have contributed as well. There is a dearth of information available to you right here.

Also watch the video tutorials on the SketchUp website.


----------



## John McM (15 Sep 2006)

Thanks Dave,

Are the tutorials spread across the forum or lumped together somewhere. Ive found and done your "template" one and that has given me hope. Is there anything on "getting started on a woodwork piece".
Cheers
John


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Sep 2006)

What specifically do you want to know? What are you trying to draw?


----------



## John McM (16 Sep 2006)

Dave R":szllg68c said:


> What specifically do you want to know? What are you trying to draw?


 
As a beginner I would like to draw something as an exercise to help me with woodwork projects. I thought I would start with a small table. I know how to size the top. I draw a rectangle for the leg and push/pull for the thickness. How do I rotate the leg then to 90 degs. Can I then save the leg as a component and copy it for the other 3. I draw a simple rectangle for the rail but how do I align it with the legs and then add the top. Finally I add dimension lines but how do I get the plan, front and end views on my printout.. Hope this all makes sense. . I think SU is amazing as a free program and am sure it can do what I want if only I can work it out. 
Thanks for your patience. 

John


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Sep 2006)

Right, probably the first place to start is reading the SU Help files regarding the use of components and groups. Also search the Design forum because I've babbled on about them several times. Also read the SU Help files for information on construction geometry and the Tape Measure tool. 

Use construction Geometry to draw guidelines to help you place parts relative to each other.

Also read and learn about the powerful Inferencing capability in SU. That can be used to place one element relative to another.

As you are drawing, think of each piece you need to make. Draw it and make it a group or component. The top could be a component because you generally only have on table top. Draw one leg--you could draw it vertically and then you don't need to rotate it 90°. Make the leg a component and then copy it using the Move tool.

I like to use the Mirror function built into the Scale tool to make mirror images of the first leg. Make one copy, mirror it. Select both legs and copy them. then mirror the new copies.

Draw the rails using the same thought pattern as with the legs. If you'll have two or more that are identical, draw the frist, make it a component, copy it, etc.

When you've completed the table then start adding dimensions. If you feel the need for 2D drawings as your working drawings you can turn off perspective in the Camera menu and choose various 2D views from the tool bar buttons.

If you went back to the thread that was suggested you'll see a 3 view drawing I did of a workbench. A little farther along you'll see a 3D view of how I created that drawing. I just made copies of the bench then rotated and moved them into positon so I could see a 3 view from one point.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## John McM (16 Sep 2006)

Dave,

Thankyou very much. There is more than enough here to keep me going.

John


----------

